# Trachyaretaon brueckneri



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

I've recently become utterly infatuated with insects such as mantids, stick insects and leaf insects and am currently contemplating adding something new to our family. I've spent hours upon hours researching and am on the verge of making a decision. There are a few things I'd like to clear up before I make any final decisions and so I am wondering if I could please ask for some advice.

After careful consideration (and a partial dislike to feeding live foods) I've opted to go with stick insects - primarily *Trachyaretaon **brueckneri*. I've read that this species is relatively easy to keep, good for a beginner, rather sturdy and best of all requires a male and female to breed. Hooray! The research I've done has told me the basics of their care but I would like to clarify a few details about their enclosure and feeding habits before I make any purchases.

My first query is regarding enclosures. I've read that mesh lining can be added to glass and plastic tanks (that are taller than they are wide) to make them suitable however I also wonder if a fully mesh enclosure would be okay as well? I've found something advertised as an ideal habitat for things such as mantids, stick insects and butterflies that is completely made of mesh, with a sturdy bottom and a tie-string top. It is two feet tall by one foot wide; I've attached a photo of the item below (please note that the photo is not mine, I uploaded it onto Photobucket and it was taken from eBay; I don't know the rules regarding linking to external sites and thought this would be better).











Would something like this be suitable for a single or pair of *Trachyaretaon **brueckneri*? I can line part of it with some form of plastic to retain humidity if that is a concern. This brings me onto my next question: does this species have a preference with regards to communal living? Do they need or prefer to be kept in pairs/groups or would they rather be on their own?

With regards to decorating the habitat I've been told that the best thing I can use is the food itself, though I will very likely have a couple of "permenant branches" (these will be removed and cleaned when the habitat is cleaned as well) that have no foliage for the insects to hang around on when their food is being changed or if I find I can only feed them leaves rather than put branches in there. Is there anything else I would need to consider?

I also wonder if they need some form of heating, whether throughout the year or only during the winter. I don't have the radiator in my bedroom on in the winter as I have a temperature imbalance and may find myself boiling over at random intervals in the coldest of weather; my current Giant African Land Snail has not complained throughout the winter and has remained active but I understand that the stick insects have different environmental requirements and want to do what is best for them. I live in southern England.

The food research I've done was based around *Carausius morosus*, a species I have now decided against as they are prolific breeders and I don't want to have to destroy excess eggs. So I'm wondering if there is a list of food stuffs you can feed *Trachyaretaon brueckneri* anywhere? I know they can eat bramble but what other foods are available? We have a Privet hedge outside - I don't know if it's the right species. I have read about all sorts of foods and would really love some confirmation from people who know these animals well. I would gladly purchase some fruit bushes if I found the insects would quite like to devour some blackberry or raspberry leaves as I know myself and my snail would quite like to devour some blackberries and raspberries, so everyone would benefit. I have absolutely no problem at all growing additional plants for these animals (I read somewhere that some stick insects eat parsley? I have no idea as to the legitimacy of this though) as I have an entire windowsill filled with carnivorous plants and orchids, I'd love to add some bog-standard herbs or windowsill vegetable plants to it and our garden has space for fruit bushes.

I have a plant mister filled with regular tap water that I use for my snail. Is tap water appropriate for stick insects as well? I've read that for mantids tap water isn't recommended due to chlorine and other chemicals but have not seen any other information confirming this, let alone any information about stick insects.

I'm also wondering about handling... I've heard some species of stick insect have a spray defence mechanism - does *Trachyaretaon brueckneri* have this? I'm athsmatic and would prefer not to house a species that could be a potential risk to triggering an attack. I'm going to study videos of people handling their stick insects as well as do more reading before I even consider holding any new animal but if you have any tips I would love to hear them. Would moving the animal around my room be stressful to it at all? I had considered designing some form of "perch" on my desk composed of branches to give the stick insect a change of scenary from time to time - I don't know what level of enrichment these animals need or enjoy and would hate to put the animal under undue stress.

I think that's all for now -- I can't thank you all enough for your time and hope my questions aren't too tedious!


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi I hope that I can help with your query about both the stick and the enclosure.
To take the enclosure first, they are designed as keep nets for angling and the draw string top may or may not fasten securely. If you are going to have a water container for the sprigs of leaves you will need to put an appropriately sized plant pot saucer, or similar in the bottom as a stable base, and it will also make it easier to clean. These nets are not very bramble friendly and I have had a lot of trouble trying to disentangle thorns from this type of net.
However the species of stick insect you are favouring will feed on ivy which is much easier to use with a net.
I get mine from Amazon, have a look at butterfly garden and butterfly pavillion.
As to the sticks, I keep mine in a fairly warm room, but if your snails are ok with the temperature I think the sticks should be. I mist the ivy that mine are on almost every day, using spring water to be on the safe side, so that they can drink, and I supply a small pot of coir for egg laying. In a couple of cages where I had no coir the female injected the eggs between the two layers of kitchen roll I had as a floor cover. I have had no problems keeping more than one pair together and extra males seem to be tolerated no problem (unlike Euracantha calcerata I believe).
I`m pretty sure this species does not spray anything noxious, in all my time of handling them I have had no problems. However you do have to change the water in the sprig pots regularly as ivy stems soon start to stink. 
I have nymphs of this species hatching at the moment so if you have any problem getting any please just pm me.
Steve


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello Stevemet,

Thank you for your response! I will definately find something that fits the bottom of the net to increase its sturdiness - wonderful idea! My mum is quite the seamstress as well and we are considering creating a flap in the side of the net that can be tightly secured when not in use to make it easier to remove the insects during cleaning - we'll just need to make sure it doesn't reduce the enclosures overall sturdiness. We'll also be stuffing a piece of sponge in the very top where the net is drawn together to prevent risk of escapees or damaged legs.

I initially looked at the butterfly garden/pavillions on Amazon and they are actually what inspired me to get this net! I love those little enclosures and may also invest in one of those for "emergencies" or as a temporary habitat when cleaning is taking place.

Do you have a species name with regards to the ivy you mention? We have some in the garden but I'm not sure if it'd be the right kind. I'd also love to find other food sources as there are lots of privet hedges here - just have to make sure they're the right species!

My bedroom is on the small side and retains heat quite well, I believe this is how my snail has done so well in our cold horrible winters. The net will be situated above my fish tank where it is generally warmer in my room, it's also out of drafts and away from direct sunlight. Lucky for us we have plenty of coir! Our snail loves it and I am pleased to hear that I can use it with other animals as well.

I will very likely just get a single pair as I don't feel comfortable housing more than that in my one enclosure, it'll also ensure that eggs are kept to a minimum. I'm intrigued at the concept of raising nymphs and will be sure to contact you if I am unable to find adults - thank you very much indeed! 

Spooky


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

_Trachyaretaon brueckneri_ originate from forests in Phillipenes, they require high humidity, low ventilation and room temp. Ground space is more important than height. The net you showed would be perfect for _C.morosus_ but not _Trachyaretaon brueckneri_!


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Ben.M,

Oh really? I've read so much conflicting data -- that's a shame. I didn't want to take on _C. morosus_ due to their prolific egg laying habits but I don't want to bring _Trachyaretaon brueckneri_ into the family either if I can't provide for them.

If I adapted the net in such a way that it could be kept on its side would this be appropriate? I can also look into getting a different enclosure. Maybe I should look at different species.

I'll continue my research and see what comes of it, hopefully I'll resolve this soon. Thanks for the information!


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Ben.M said:


> _Trachyaretaon brueckneri_ originate from forests in Phillipenes, they require high humidity, low ventilation and room temp. Ground space is more important than height. The net you showed would be perfect for _C.morosus_ but not _Trachyaretaon brueckneri_!


 Ben Provided there is high humidity, from regular misting and damp coir, I have had no problems keeping and breeding this species in net enclosures. I do not think that they need as much floor space as E calcarata.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a normal plastic rectangular tank with some coir/peat etc. on the bottom(about 2 inches) and a slatted lid would be fine for them. They are quite an easy species to keep. If you're getting them young then make sure they can't fit through the gaps in the lid.
I know someone who sells their eggs at a good price, if you gave me your email I could pass it on but if you're a beginner then maybe starting with nymphs/adults would be better 
Oh and they eat Bramble, Raspberry, Rose and Oak. Also they are now classified as _Trachyaretaon carmelae_. Just thought I should mention that in case that name pops up. It is the same species.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

stevemet said:


> Ben Provided there is high humidity, from regular misting and damp coir, I have had no problems keeping and breeding this species in net enclosures. I do not think that they need as much floor space as E calcarata.


Yes I agree but in my opinion it makes more sense to choose an enclosure suited to the needs of the species rather than adapt another enclosure. I'm not denying that it can be done.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you both for your advice and opinions on this. Would the net enclosure be at all suitable for any mantids? It's collapsable so I can always put it in storage until I feel comfortable enough with live foods to get a mantid...

I think I'll definately go for adult stick insects as I am new to them and wouldn't want to take on anything _too_ fragile! Hehe.

Is there a recommended tank size for the _Trachyaretaon *carmelae*_?I have a couple of tanks in our shed and should have enough space on one of my shelves or on my desk for it - just need to know what would be recommended. They aren't standardized rectangle tanks but are of reasonable size. I do also have an old exo-terra tank (with LOADS of floor space) but I don't have any where wide enough to put it, I don't mind getting a new enclosure of appropriate size but if I can make use of what I have then my parents will certainly appreciate it.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry for the double post... I've decided to go with leaf insects rather than stick insects. I've read that the taller enclosure should be better for them, I'd like to hear if that information is incorrect.

I'm really intrigued by these and would gladly have a second enclosure for a species of stick insect as well - with the privet we have outside and the ability to get ivy and rose I know I could care for more than just the one species in future but I think if the enclosure would be better for leaf insects then I should stick to them, I also think my mother would be more comfortable having those in the house as they don't scare her as much.


----------

